# 'Pippi Longstocking' author dies



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Did you read Pipi's adventures in the States??

Oh I loved Pipi so much!!

Pipi and Jules Vernes were my favorites until 10 years old

'Pippi Longstocking' author dies ( CNN.com/Europe)


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I heard the news this morning on the radio. I have fond memories of Fifi brin d'acier, her French name. The television serie was one of my favourite as a child. Anyone recall the name of the horse?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

This ancient Greek philosopher, the famous Heracletus, maybe was not so right at the end.

His most favourite quote was that "Souls meet in Hades*"


Well I kind of knew who would react to Pipi 

The horse 's name was Horse , as someone whispered to my ear...



* Hades= the Land of Dead, the "other" world
You know ancient Greeks thought that my village in Mani was the Main Gate of Hades

cool...


----------

